# مطلوب القبض على (آنى بل )



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مارس 2015)

آنى بل حبيبتى 
دخلت اصبح عليكى لقيتك إعتزلتى العالم وما حولة  وقافلة كل أنواع الإتصالات:Love_Mailbox:
طيبب انا اصبح عليكى إزاى :spor22:   إزاى :ranting: !!؟؟

قولت افتح الموضوع ده علشان اعرف اصبح عليكى كل يوم :a82:







يالة بقا قوليلى يا( آنى )... إية رأيك فى فكرة الموضوع:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

ايه دا هى قافله نور و مايه و لا ايه-- مخدتش بالى الحقيقه لانى شايفاها بتشارك و بتسلم على الكل فى البروفايلات 
بس لو قفلت يبىق مفيش مانع نيجى نسلم هناااااااا
ازيك انى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2015)

تصدقى بئا يا هيلانه!
 حاولت ادخل عندك لقيتك انتى كمان قافله نور و مايه و شبابيك بروفايلك--
 يبىق اضرب عصفورتين بحجره-- اقصد بمشاركه فى موضوع واحد و اسلم عليكم انتم الاتنييين 
 صباح النور عليكى حبيبتى و يوم جديد سعيد عليكم انتم الاتنين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدقى بئا يا هيلانه!
> حاولت ادخل عندك لقيتك انتى كمان قافله نور و مايه و شبابيك بروفايلك--
> يبىق اضرب عصفورتين بحجره-- اقصد بمشاركه فى موضوع واحد و اسلم عليكم انتم الاتنييين
> صباح النور عليكى حبيبتى و يوم جديد سعيد عليكم انتم الاتنين




كويس انك نبهتينى للموضوع ده ،  انا صحيح كنت قافلة شوية هههههه على مااخلص الغسيل اللى ورايا ، بس دلوقتى الهدوم نشفت وطبقتها واتحطت فى الدولاب 
والابواب انفتحت خلاص 
 بس على ما فتحتها لقيت فية ناااس قفلتها :t33::t33:
المهم 
صباح الفل يا حبوا  يوم جديد مع يسوع


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مارس 2015)

صباح الخير عليكوا 
وانا كمان عايزه اصبح على انى معاكوا
 وبقولها ليه رجعتى فى كلامك 
كلك محبه هيلانه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2015)

صباح الفل لكل الاعضاء
فكرة حلوة


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مارس 2015)

*وانا كمان جيت اصبح على آني وعليكم كمان* ^ـ^​*صباح الخيييييييير​:new8:  *


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2015)

فكرتك حلوه ياهيلانه
فعلا انا دخلت اصبح عليها في البروفايل لاقتها قفلته
صباح الفل يااني ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2015)

*إن شاء الله خير 

ربنا يطمننا عليها يارب *​


----------



## تكلا بولس (2 مارس 2015)

*فكرة حلوة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2015)

​*انى بل من اجمل الناس 
صاحبة قلب محب للكل 
دايما بتفتقد الكل بمحبة 
اوعى تقفلى ااشبابيك انى سيبى الشمس تدخل 
ملكة ربنا يبارك محبتك 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مارس 2015)

*صباح الخير لكم جميعا

ميرسى هيلانة لفتح الموضوع



​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 مارس 2015)

صباح النور علي الجميع


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

ههههههه مافيش مهرب هههههه زعلانة شوية 
سامحوني ان مارديت عليكم بس اكون احسن بحكي معكم 
اشكركم لمحبتكم يا اخوتي الاحبة


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

فكرتها رائعة غرت انا بقى ههههههه 
ممتازة ياقمر 
سعيدة جدااا بمعرفتك يارائعة 
انتوا كمان تتحبوا كثثير


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

*صباح مساء الخير عليكم كلكم 
اصطبحنا على الصبح ظهر بالليل
ولازم نرش استفتاحاً قدام المحل.. قصدي المنتدى
*
​


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه دا هى قافله نور و مايه و لا ايه-- مخدتش بالى الحقيقه لانى شايفاها بتشارك و بتسلم على الكل فى البروفايلات
> بس لو قفلت يبىق مفيش مانع نيجى نسلم هناااااااا
> ازيك انى


تعبانة اووي شكرا عزيزتي لمحبتك


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

اللي مزعلني اني مش بحب اخاصم حد ومش من عادتي اتجاهل عن قصد عن حد 
شكلها الظروف واحترااام للرغبات اضطريت اعمل هيك يؤلمني ذلك هي الصراحة


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدقى بئا يا هيلانه!
> حاولت ادخل عندك لقيتك انتى كمان قافله نور و مايه و شبابيك بروفايلك--
> يبىق اضرب عصفورتين بحجره-- اقصد بمشاركه فى موضوع واحد و اسلم عليكم انتم الاتنييين
> صباح النور عليكى حبيبتى و يوم جديد سعيد عليكم انتم الاتنين


هيلانة كمان ...
عزيزتي ربنا طيب


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *صباح مساء الخير عليكم كلكم
> اصطبحنا على الصبح ظهر بالليل
> ولازم نرش استفتاحاً قدام المحل.. قصدي المنتدى
> *
> ​



ياهلا بالموهوب تحياتي لشخصك 
رح اضع بعض كتاباتك بالمواهب ريثما تاخذ الردود المناسبة


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*انى بل من اجمل الناس
> صاحبة قلب محب للكل
> دايما بتفتقد الكل بمحبة
> اوعى تقفلى ااشبابيك انى سيبى الشمس تدخل
> ...



حبيبتي كلماتك مشجعة 
شجعتيني انزل الموضوع اللي فيه احتياجات الانسان الضرورية


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ياهلا بالموهوب تحياتي لشخصك
> رح اضع بعض كتاباتك بالمواهب ريثما تاخذ الردود المناسبة



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالشكل ده اللي هايدخل هايغرق في الموضوع
:yahoo:
​


----------



## grges monir (2 مارس 2015)

بتعمل لايك بس
هى اللكتابة بقى عليها ضرايب  ولا اية


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالشكل ده اللي هايدخل هايغرق في الموضوع
> :yahoo:
> ​



ههههههههه فرحتني 
ربنا يفرحك هههههههه


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

يا رب تكوني على طوووول في فرح إلهي دائم لا ينقطع آمين
​


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يا رب تكوني على طوووول في فرح إلهي دائم لا ينقطع آمين
> ​



هههههههههه شكرااا كثثير ياغالي


----------



## grges monir (2 مارس 2015)

:t32::t32:


----------



## اني بل (2 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> :t32::t32:



هههههههه مالك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2015)

*صباح الجمال
ومساء الفل
علي اني القمر
وملوكة ست الكل:16_14_21:

ربنا يديم روح المحبة الجميله دي
علي كل اعضاء المنتدي يارب:smil2:
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هيلانة كمان ...
> عزيزتي ربنا طيب


صباح الفل عليكى يا آنى 

إنتى لسة برضو قافلة البروفايل بتاعك يا آنى 

عموماً لو دى راحتك ... يبقا براحتك 

بس أنا حبيت من الموضوع ده إنك تفضفضى عن اللى مزعلك ، ونحل مع بعض المشكلة اللى بتواجهيها 
لأن انا عارفة انك اجتماعية زيادة ، وبتحبى تحكى مع الأصدقاء 

خاصةً بعد لما نزلتى الموضوع ده 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259050

أما أنا لما بكون قافلة البروفايل بيكون عندى ظروف وشغل ومش هقدر اتابع معاكى 


عموماً يا آنى لازم تعرفى إن الأعضاء كلهم كويسين وبيحبوا بعض ،، بس المشكلة إنهم قلوا شوية عن الأول عشان كدة مفيش تفاعل كبير من اللى انتى نفسك فية 

والاعضاء اللى مش بتقدر تشارك فى بعض المواضيع ،،له أسباب كتير @ وعدم مشاركتهم معاكى لا يُعنى عدم محبتهم لبعض ولا يُعنى عدم محبتهم ليكى 

يبقا المشكلة بتاعتك كلها محصورة فى عدم وجود أعضاء كتير ( مُشاركين ) فى المنتدى 

فما تزعليش من حاجة 

ربنا يكون معاكى ويحميكى من عدو الخير


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صباح الفل عليكى يا آنى
> 
> إنتى لسة برضو قافلة البروفايل بتاعك يا آنى
> 
> ...



حبيبتي بشكرك لمحبتك 
وردك ده فرحني ...
شكراا لمحبتك


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

صارت معي شغلة ظريف يامليكة الرائعة 
كنت عايزة اديكي تقيم 
فالظاهر كنت حاطة على مشاركتي واتفاجا انا ليش مش بيقبل و بيعطيني تقيمي ومش عارفة هههههههه 
ههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2018)

اني بل قال:


> صارت معي شغلة ظريف يامليكة الرائعة
> كنت عايزة اديكي تقيم
> فالظاهر كنت حاطة على مشاركتي واتفاجا انا ليش مش بيقبل و بيعطيني تقيمي ومش عارفة هههههههه
> ههههههههههه



ولا يهمك انتى ممكن ترجعى دلوقتى تدينى التقييم على اى مشاركة مش شرط تكون عجباكى هههههههههههههههههه حبيبتى يا آنى :smil12::smil12:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 أبريل 2018)

grges monir قال:


> بتعمل لايك بس
> هى اللكتابة بقى عليها ضرايب  ولا اية



بتكلم مين يا ريس ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بتكلم مين يا ريس ههههههههه


ولاحد اخرى اتفرج بس ههه
نشكر اللة بعد الجواز والخلفة مفيش صحة للكلام مع حد تانىههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2018)

grges monir قال:


> ولاحد اخرى اتفرج بس ههه
> نشكر اللة بعد الجواز والخلفة مفيش صحة للكلام مع حد تانىههههههههههه


الى يقراء الكلمتين دول يقول انك انت الى بتحمل و تخلف --
 افهم بئا الراجل تعبان فى ايه؟؟
الست يا عينى هى الى شايله الليله دى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

grges monir قال:


> ولاحد اخرى اتفرج بس ههه
> نشكر اللة بعد الجواز والخلفة مفيش صحة للكلام مع حد تانىههههههههههه



نعم يا خويا نعم يا سيدي نعم يا محترم نعم يا عم الحج 
هي الرجالة بتعمل حاجة ده الهم كله ع الست 

هو احنا بنفضي نفتح فيس ولا منتدي ههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الى يقراء الكلمتين دول يقول انك انت الى بتحمل و تخلف --
> افهم بئا الراجل تعبان فى ايه؟؟
> الست يا عينى هى الى شايله الليله دى



وهي ليلة واحده بردو دي  ليالي بنت ام ليالي leasantr

بذمتك احنا بنلاقي وقت نعمل مشاركات في المنتدي ههههه :spor2::hlp::spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وهي ليلة واحده بردو دي  ليالي بنت ام ليالي leasantr
> 
> بذمتك احنا بنلاقي وقت نعمل مشاركات في المنتدي ههههه :spor2::hlp::spor2::spor2::spor2:


 طبعا بنلاقى وقت نعمل مشاركات ...ما هى دى الحرفنه :99:
قالوا الست تقدر تعمل كذا حاجه فى نفس ذات الوقت-- انما الراجل بئا مش اقدر يعمل غير حاجه واحده بسسسسس ld:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 أبريل 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طبعا بنلاقى وقت نعمل مشاركات ...ما هى دى الحرفنه :99:
> قالوا الست تقدر تعمل كذا حاجه فى نفس ذات الوقت-- انما الراجل بئا مش اقدر يعمل غير حاجه واحده بسسسسس ld:



ايوة صح فكرتينى بالحرفنة كنت ناسية ههههههههههه


----------

